# Snow leopard, Xcode 3.2 et ADA ?



## Vryon (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. Je suis étudiant en informatique première année et nous apprenons à coder en ADA. J'ai bien trouvé ça : http://www.macada.org/macada/Welcome.html mais impossible de la faire tourner sous la dernière version d'Xcode...

Y a t-il d'autres solutions ?

Merci d'avance.

P.S.: j'ai pré-commande windows 7 mais j'aimerai pouvoir coder avant le 22 octobre.


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2009)

Tu as bien pris la version Intel / GCC 4.2 ?  Parce que la version de GCC n'a pas changé entre Xcode 3.1 et Xcode 3.2.


----------



## Vryon (26 Septembre 2009)

J'ai pris la 4.3... Mais je vois sur pas mal de forum qu'elle pose pas mal de problèmes. Je suis en train de dl la 4.2.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------

J'ai installé la 4.2 mais ça ne change rien... Xcode ne detecte aucun plug-in. Dans le readme du plugin c'est écrit qu'il marche pour Xcode 2.3 et 2.4.


----------

